# From Murder to Murdering Fat: OJ and Titus Killing It in Prison



## Arnold (May 29, 2018)

by Matt Weik As we all know, OJ Simpson was released from prison in October 2017. We watched an all-star athlete be torn down and humiliated time and time again following his non-conviction from the murder of his wife. Following the murder trial, OJ, unfortunately, seemed to stay on the radar of police. After some

*Read More...*


----------

